# 1967 gto horn assembly removal



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a 1967 GTO trying to remove the horn assembly to see why the horns don't work. Can someone please tell me how to remove this so I don't break anything. Thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Assuming that you have the stock horns in the stock location, you lay on the ground, under the front bumper, reach up there and unbolt them. All the while, crap will be falling in your eye's, and I hope you have long arms. It's not too difficult... but the crap in the eyes thing is always fun.

However, I would unplug the wire harness at the horns, plug in a test light, and honk the horn, first. If it lights, then you know for sure that the problem is in the horn.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

prestige6 said:


> I have a 1967 GTO trying to remove the horn assembly to see why the horns don't work. Can someone please tell me how to remove this so I don't break anything. Thanks


Sorry I worded this wrong. I tested the horns under the car. They work.. I meant to say how to remove the horn assembly on the steering wheel. I have the energy absorbing type. I don' t want to Pry and break anything. Hope someone can help me. Thanks


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Here is a good thread from GTO Forum.....watch out for those pesky 4 tiny springs....https://www.gtoforum.com/threads/1967-gto-cancel-cam-for-turn-signal-non-tilt-column.139010/#post-915614


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

1967 GTO - Cancel Cam for turn signal, non-tilt column


Does anyone know where i can get a new or in good shape used cancel cam for my 1967 steering wheel, non-tilt? Tried Ames but they have all the years except for 1967...Thx, Carl




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Service manual would come in handy here. You're correct in being careful since the 67-68 steering columns are different from any other.

Before opening up the steering wheel check the relay first.

The horn system works through a horn relay mounted on the firewall. The 67 relay has three terminals. 
1. 12 volt battery supply (Red wire)
2. Ground lead that runs to the steering wheel horn switch (green wire)
3. 12 volt power lead to the horns. (Black wire) 

When you push the horn button you are completing the ground circuit for the relay. Once energized, the relay contact closes and sends power to the horn. Very simple circuit. 
To test the relay, apply a jumper wire from a carbody ground to the relay ground terminal (green wire). If the horn works, then the problem probably is in the steering wheel. 
If not the relay may be bad or miswired. With a voltmeter confirm you have 12 volts at the relay. If you have power then the relay is bad. 










Let us know your results.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

No horn relay on firewall.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Should be between the master cylinder and the hood hinge


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

Got the cover off. I see the contact piece is missing. will look again for horn relay.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've searched high and low, NO horn relay. Where do I get power on the directional switch, Looks like the green wire. Can I jump any wires on the directional switch to see if the switch is bad.I don't seem to have power there.. please help.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

prestige6 said:


> I've searched high and low, NO horn relay. Where do I get power on the directional switch, Looks like the green wire. Can I jump any wires on the directional switch to see if the switch is bad.I don't seem to have power there.. please help.


Here are some pictures maybe this will help someone help me. Thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

prestige6 said:


> I've searched high and low, NO horn relay. Where do I get power on the directional switch, Looks like the green wire. Can I jump any wires on the directional switch to see if the switch is bad.I don't seem to have power there.. please help.


You're kind of going about it the hard way. As Ed mentioned, the horn wire to the switch in the column, is a ground, so "powering it up" is a world championship, bad idea. If you have no relay, then that's probably why the horn isnt working.

Are there loose plugs in the area where the relay should be?
How long have you owned the car? 
Did the horn ever work?


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just bought the car 2 weeks ago. I don't see any loose wires by the wiper motor or firewall. Looks to me that the wires go from the horns to the fire wall plug. Looked under the dash can't find anything. Where would the power lead RED WIRE I assume originate from, maybe I can trace it back from there. Also where does this piece go in the directional switch.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

O52 said:


> Service manual would come in handy here. You're correct in being careful since the 67-68 steering columns are different from any other.
> 
> Before opening up the steering wheel check the relay first.
> 
> ...


I would like to jump in if I may? 
O52, in what manual are these color wiring diagrams? I will definitely add it to my library.

OP thanks for letting me butt in.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

67 Factory service manual. I don't have one so I can't tell you if they're originally in color or not. The schematics I do have, I got off the web


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Well since you jumped the gun regarding the signal switch I'll repeat what Army said. No Relay, No Horn. 
DO NOT POWER UP THE GREEN WIRE! IT IS A GROUND!

The red striped power wire is part of the engine harness and is internally spliced to the alternator output wire. 
The black horn wire is in the the front lighting harness.
The green wire to the switch enters the interior through the firewall plug

Send a picture of the area between the master cylinder and hood hinge. 


The 67/68 column requires disassembly to R/R the signal switch and its a PIA to reinstall. There are hidden springs and a threaded collar that holds everything together. Which is why I didn't want you to take it apart unless you had to.


This is the subassembly to R/R the signal switch











This is the assembled subassembly.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the factory manual;


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Horn relay from Ames Performance.



Search Parts





https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=M233A&order_number_e=NTIyNzQwMg%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Something else I see, or don't see. There should be wires from each horn button on the steering wheel feeding through the hub to the horn contact.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

Here are some pictures. There are no wires coming Out of the steering wheel. The horn buttons on the steering wheel just bolt up.I see what you meant about the directional switch, what a PITA to reassembly it. I've ordered a wiring diagram for the car. I guess I will have to cut the harness open to see what's going on.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

O52 said:


> Something else I see, or don't see. There should be wires from each horn button on the steering wheel feeding through the hub to the horn contact.
> 
> View attachment 143205
> 
> ...


There are no wires on the steering wheel.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You need the wires. Take the chrome spokes off the wheel and see if they've been cut. May have to find some on eBay.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You need the wires. Take the chrome spokes off the wheel and see if they've been cut.

This is what you'll find when you cut open the engine harness


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

And again, I'd be very leery about jumping the gun on this. Most 55-year old cars need plenty of money to keep them running, on their own, without us helping them along. If you start randomly disassembling switches and snipping wires, you may quickly find yourself spending $700, to repair a horn, which needed nothing more than a simple repair.

If you've only had the car two weeks, I'd go over the whole thing and make a list of what you need and what you want. 


Are you doing a full resto? If so, to all original?
Was it already restored?
You can add an aftermarket horn, in 30 minutes, for $25... which works great for a driver car, which needs a horn. You can spend three months and $1000 restoring it to stock, if the car is going to be entered in shows. So it's important to have a plan, before you begin.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

I got the directional switch assembly back together.Installing it on the column I get it down so far but not far enough to turn it into position so the flasher and directional line up. What do I have to do to compress it more so I can turn it into position.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You need to back off the three spring loaded screws.  Three turns only to preload the springs. See my photo above. This will give you the necessary gap to press and turn the assembly. Once installed, then tighten the screws

Take a look at these photos of the horn switch spokes. This is what you should have. (Photos are from a 68, the 67 has three horn buttons)
These spokes are currently on Ebay. The switches are not available new or as a reproduction.








1967 67 1968 68 PONTIAC BONNEVILLE CATALINA GRAND PRIX STEERING WHEEL SPOKE TRIM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1967 67 1968 68 PONTIAC BONNEVILLE CATALINA GRAND PRIX STEERING WHEEL SPOKE TRIM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If needed;


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks JR. I missed that by a mile.


----------



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> If needed;
> View attachment 143312


Ordered this piece. I also need this piece, can't find it in ames or year one. Where can i Get it..


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

399294 - 1967-72 Buick, Chevrolet, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, GMC; Turn Signal Cancelling Cam; Various Models


Reproduction of the original GM turn signal switch cancelling cam/horn contact for tilt and non-tilt steering wheels. Reproduced to original factory specifications.




www.classicindustries.com


----------

